# Breeder by distance



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

Is there a logic to choosing a breeder by distance? It seems like a lot of people decide by how far the breeder is from them.
I think I may be limiting myself as Im hoping to not go further than one province/state away….but there’s no real reason for that beyond I don’t want to drive further to pick my pup up.

Im not going to hand pick my puppy. Im new to dog sport, I wouldn’t even know what to look for so plan to rely heavily on the breeder to choose for me. Im finding it very frustrating finding a breeder that breeds good dogs with both a solid pedigree and health record.

I may not be looking for a top notch dog but at the same time I want quality. It’s been suggested I settle for a local breeder and that any registered GSD is as good as the next. A fake rolex may look like a rolex but it isn’t going to function the same. 

Is it worth it for someone like me…looking for her first working dog to explore IPO, tracking and obedience with (but mostly looking for a full time companion), to stick close to home or should I be willing to ship a dog clear across the country so it can potentially run with me around the neighbourhood and hang out on my couch and cuddle. (I cant guarantee at this point I will pursue any sort of dog sport with enthusiasm as I have no experience with any of it)

Curious what breeders and buyers take is on this issue. 

** I think I posted this in the wrong spot originally so this is a duplicate post**


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

There are advantages to local breeders but the most important thing is to wind up with the pup you want to live with for 12-14 yrs. 

I wouldn't import from outside the USA but only b/c I think that's risky unless you're knowledgable, experienced & know that you have honest, reliable breeder contacts. IF I wanted to get a dog from over seas I'd look for help & advice from others on the board that have successfully imported.


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

That's sort of the problem Im running into actually. 
Most of the breeders Ive found locally are horribly flawed in some way to where I don't really want to deal with them based on both people who have had personal experience and shared that information with me and pedigree information provided by people who have way more knowledge than I have. (and sometimes just gut feeling  )

I have NO faith in my ability to pick a pup. I don't even want to try it myself...so Im trying very hard to find a breeder willing to work with what I want. 
My problem is having confidence in who Im dealing with and trusting them to pick what I want. I don't want to waste anyone's time, which it often feels like Im doing simply because Im not looking to be the top of the top in any field. I get the feeling like a lot of high level breeders don't want to deal with 'lower level' people such as myself, like it's a waste of their time.

Very possibly that's a wrong impression but it's still prevented me from contacting certain breeders. Even ones that have been recommended by owners.

That and the fact that the majority of breeders who are being recommended are clear across the country.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

While local is always convenient, I did get a Boerboel from a breeder in Utah, I'm in Florida.. I was happy with my choice and she is a great breeder. Looking at getting another from her in the future.

I think it's best to not limit yourself.. and be open minded. Also if you find a breeder at a distance that you REALLY like, ask them for suggestions closer to you. A good breeder, not breeding for money, will absolutely refer you to someone they know if they are close to you.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

You're doing the right thing by researching carefully and asking questions. I do think it a good idea to start local and see what you find. But if you can't find the right dog locally, it is better to expand the search geographically than settle for less than the right dog.

Are there any IPO or other training clubs nearby? You mention being interested in IPO so I think locating a good, local club would be a wise first step. First, so that you can learn more about it to help decide if it is something you really want to do and also for the obvious reason of seeing if there is a club in your area that is a good fit for your personality. Secondly though, your local clubs can be an excellent resource for finding the right dog as well. They may be able to point you toward some breeders in the area that you otherwise might not even know existed, and you may be able to meet some dogs from local breeders at the club.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I see you are in Calgary? Here are some resources to help you with your search:

German Shepherd Schutzhund Club of Canada (GSSCC):
The German Shepherd Schutzhund Club of Canada
Go to "Regions and Clubs", and there will be a listing of IPO clubs and contact numbers.

They will be able to direct you in the right direction. Check with the Chinook Schutzhund Club - Jason Giso is really easy to talk to.


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

I've been in touch with the local Schutzhund club and plan to attend some of their training sessions, once the weather clears a little, as they train outside and a good distance out of town.

Otherwise I'm actually finding a lot of different sports I didn't even know existed via speaking to people about their dogs and what they are doing and how well they are doing it. That line of inquiry has also knocked a lot of breeders off my list. 

I'm not planning to purchase until a little later in the year. Summer or perhaps even early fall. It's just very frustrating to feel like Im doing everything I should, to finally think maybe Ive found a good breeder, then have various messages and information come in turning everything I thought I knew on it's head.
And then starting from scratch all over again.

I've pretty much settled, at this point, on North America as my geographical limitation. 
Now I need to overcome the hurdle of not needing a top level dog, but wanting a dog of that calibre just not that much drive (if that makes sense?) and having a breeder be willing to deal with a newbie.


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> I see you are in Calgary? Here are some resources to help you with your search:
> 
> German Shepherd Schutzhund Club of Canada (GSSCC):
> The German Shepherd Schutzhund Club of Canada
> ...


I will contact him! thanks! Ive spoken with Dan Waters at the local GSD club about attending some of their training sessions.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Limiting yourself to any factors or restrictions most always results in compromise...unless luck is on your side.

You sure seem to have been honest with yourself regarding your intentions, so I would guess by continuing your due diligence as you are, you will be just fine. 

I wish I would have been as deliberate and careful as you seem to be when I got our first dog but I was too impatient and willing to believe whatever I was told by some breeders....big mistake. The quality breeders will be glad to entertain and respect your "piercing" questions, especially about health, temperament etc. The last pup I purchased, I started at home and knew many of the breeders ( not personally ) by the pups they produced, unfortunately it seems at times if you bring another kennel's name up, all you hear is how lousy they are and that they aren't ethical.....blah blah blah....etc. I always subscribed to the old saying about.....if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all....especially in important applications...such as this journey you are on currently. I even heard some breeders trashing other breeders for things not even remotely connected to the breeding world or a healthy puppy....easy decision at that point...look elsewhere, which I did.

As far as proximity goes, don't limit yourself to any degree to which you can afford....the entire world is available for your choice if your pocketbook allows.

You sound like a discriminating buyer and your efforts will hopefully reward you manyfold.

Happy hunting,

SuperG


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> I have NO faith in my ability to pick a pup.


It's not a pup you want. Ultimately, it's the dog that pup will become that you're looking for. Just about all pups are adorable, including those saddled with health & temperament problems.

By all means get advice & insights from others but do develop a *feel* for what you want & need in your GSD. Clearly know what you're looking for & develop an ability to recognize it when you find it.

When considering a breede,r look at parents, extended family & when possible offspring, especially full sibs if available. Talk to breeders regarding their dogs & breeding program. How long do the dogs live? What temperament is s/he looking for? What health problems has s/he seen, age of onset & frequency of occurence? IF you're interested in competitive sport, conformation showing, IPO etc do the dogs have a history of success in the endeavor(s) you're interested in?

IF you're looking for a pet it's important that the dogs produced succeed as solid, stable, trustworthy pets & family members. Some breeders believe differently but I strongly disagree. This does NOT mean that dogs who excel in law enforcement, IPO &/or herding are NOT suited to be family pets. Not at all. Many of them do, but if there isn't actual proof of this, look elsewhere. Suitable proof, imo, are breeders who live with them in the house &/or have their dogs freely mingling with family, friends, small children etc. I'd also look for dogs that are placed as family companions in addition to work or competitive sports.


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

RubyTuesday said:


> It's not a pup you want. Ultimately, it's the dog that pup will become that you're looking for. Just about all pups are adorable, including those saddled with health & temperament problems.
> 
> By all means get advice & insights from others but do develop a *feel* for what you want & need in your GSD. Clearly know what you're looking for & develop an ability to recognize it when you find it.
> 
> ...


 
The cute puppy thing is exactly why I do not trust myself to pick but am happy to leave that to the experts who see puppies all the time and wont fall into "but this one kissed me so I wuv it!" trap :blush:. 

Local IPO training doesn't start again until April. Im currently talking to Jason (as suggested  ) so we'll see where this conversation goes!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

The upside of staying close is that you get to see the dogs and truly interact with them (not the pups, the actual dogs you're considering puppies from). You'll be able to learn more and really see that you'll end up with the type of dog you want. If this isn't something you can find in your area, you're going to have to depend on what other say about breeders and what others say about pedigrees (I'm assuming as a beginner you don't know much about pedigrees). Trusting other people (strangers/people on this forum), isn't something I like to do, especially when it comes to a dog. I can accept information (usually only first hand accounts) but I can't stand how often you get hearsay from people that have never actually seen dogs work or are just talking about second or third hand information.

On top of that, everyone has a different idea of high/low everything. So someone can say, "dog x is high drive, perfect for protection" and in truth its a medium drive dog that's just alright at protection.

I should add...I live in an area with a lot of good breeders and dogs. Unless I'll be looking for a certain combination of pedigrees in the future, there is no reason for me to go outside my area.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I say take a leap of faith Don't limit yourself

Key for me is finding a breeder developing a relationship and 'trusting' that breeder to pick out exactly what I want/don't want. 

I've gotten a couple of dogs sight unseen, one a rescue, two I've purchased and had shipped..I have not regretted any of them. I 'got" exactly what I wanted..

When you find that breeder, you will find the dog you want..


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I say take a leap of faith Don't limit yourself
> 
> Key for me is finding a breeder developing a relationship and 'trusting' that breeder to pick out exactly what I want/don't want.
> 
> ...



Amen to that


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> When you find that breeder, you will find the dog you want..


Sooo true & beautifully stated.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i looked for a breeder. i decided on a breeder in Texas.
we live in Pa. i knew what color i wanted and what sex. 
there was a lot of comunication between the breeder an i. 
i put a deposit on the pup months before he was born. 
i only saw the parents online. 6&1/2 years later and 
everything is fine. our dog is well trained and highly 
socialized. he's our pet/companion/go everywhere dog.

you can do well without seeing the parents other than online 
or visiting the breeder. find a reputable breeder and the rest is 
easy.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

I live in NJ. I got my Havoc from Tracy (Bullinger Shepherds) http://www.bullingershepherds.com/ British Columbia Canada. I wanted a pup that was from Kevin Vom Murrtal's bloodlines. Everything went great. Havoc (Juneau X Quinella) had a long trip though. 2 hour drive from BC to Seattle Washington airport. Then a connecting flight in Minn. Then to the Phil international airport where I picked him up....


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I didnt limit my self to location (except for USA). Looked until I found a breeder (actually two) that I liked. Ultimately choose one in OK. I'm in NY. Shipped puppy by airline, never meet breeder or her dogs. Just communicated through emails. I did a tone of research on her dogs and the dogs behind her dogs. I wanted an all black female. First GSD I have owned and trained, titled my self. I found a trainer before I got the puppy. I dont want a super high drive dog either. I dont breed to sell to the podium market. Just want stable temperaments on companions. I would rather produce drives on the lower end. Not a total couch potato, but a dog that can handle being a laid back pet or going to local competitions.

Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the input! In the end I actually settled on a breeder that I don't think could be much further away...not intentionally, that just seems to be how it all worked out =)

Excited for a Von Wolfstraum pup this fall! Thanks Lee!! 

Ive got the trainer end of it sorted I hope. Planning on working with Jason Giso locally. Havent decided on a sport yet. Interested in everything from flyball to French ring...Really wanted (and hope I'll get) a great all around dog =)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!!! Glad things are working out so good for you!


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I say take a leap of faith Don't limit yourself
> 
> Key for me is finding a breeder developing a relationship and 'trusting' that breeder to pick out exactly what I want/don't want.
> 
> ...


 
This was essentially how it all went down in the end. I tried to be smart and do the pedigree/bloodline/performance record thing but I really haven't a clue what Im talking about. It didn't seem to matter how much I thought I learned, the short year Ive been trying to learn about working line GSD's is simply not enough time to have a decent enough knowledge base. For the most part I was just left frustrated and feeling a little overwhelmed (and a little stupid). As soon as I overcame the hurdle of admitting that to myself it came down to trusting the person I was talking to. 
Basically finding a breeder that had a good reputation, came recommended by people much more knowledgable than I am, and who made sense to me as far as breeding philosophy and breeding goals. Lee had all of those things and I love the look of her dogs.

I actually feel almost relieved now that Ive chosen someone lol Now I can be excited!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I prefer to find a breeder locally but I don't really have an issue making a roadtrip if there is a better breeder in another state.


----------

